# I need advice for my "new" male 'tiel.



## PolarFlare (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay, I brought Jupiter home about a month ago, I've sat next to the cage talking with him, whistling to him, and reading him stories. And he really seems to love me and my husband, whistling and making kissy noises at us. The person I bought him from said he was aggressive, which he's not, I think she just might have mistook his fear. Because to me, aggressive means, when you put your hand in his cage, he chases your hand around the cage, which, to me, would be easier to work with than an extremely fearful bird. But, when I put my hand in his cage to replace his food and water, he hisses and backs up, only lunging if I get to close. I've gotten different kinds of advice from people at work. One person said to get a cloth and rub my scent on it, so he realizes that my scent isn't going to hurt him. And another person said to put my hand in his cage, not trying to grab him, just set my hand in there for about five to ten minutes, until he calms down, every hour or so. So, I just wanted to know what you guys think. Any advice is appreciated~


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

try feeding him treats like millet through the cage bars, this way he associates your fingers/hands with something positive. Also, some birds don't like fingers so much but don't mind hands, so if you are working on "step up" you could try doing it with a flat open palm as opposed to a finger coming towards him. Do you let him out of the cage? sometimes they feel more comfortable once they are out because you are not coming into "their" space, so they are not as protective and territorial


----------



## PolarFlare (Feb 12, 2014)

He is terrified of anything I put near him. I've taken him out of the cage by coaxing him onto a perch, but it's a stressful ordeal for both of us. I take him to the other side of the room and he's still just as terrified. I leave his cage door open, because, even though he doesn't come out, he just seems happier with it open. He was also clipped when I got him.


----------



## Sunshine1313 (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe just sit by his cage and talk to him softly, read to him, sing anything so he gets used to your voice and presence. Eventually he'll come around and see your not so scary.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

If he's happier with the cage door open, I think that's a positive sign!

A month is not really long. Perhaps you could put a rope perch just outside his door, so he could come out but be really close to the cage. I have one I bent into a half circle and attached it to the cage right outside the door. It encouraged my tiel to come out. In fact, now it's his favorite place to take a nap.


----------



## PolarFlare (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll probably look into that 
Most likely, I will buy it tomorrow, since we have those at work. Thanks~


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

I know this is from over a month ago, but I had a similar situation with my girl Pepper. We have had her since early December 2013 and she is just now getting used to the "step up" instruction. She has a nervous personality, and we love her for who she is. She's always the first one to tell us when somethings not right. But it was quite frustrating in the beginning because she would hiss and sway at us whenever she saw us, even from across the room!
We began by just openning her cage door for half hour increments in the evenings and mornings, when our birds are most active. After a 2 weeks, she came out and sat on the roof of her cage. After practicing just letting her work her way out and onto the roof for a few weeks, we started setting our hands on her cage while talking to her softly, or just talking to eachother. 
She is not a sucker for any kind of treat, so all of this has been done without food incentive.
She is a flyer, even though she's clipped. So as a by-product of getting herself stuck into every corner, drapery, and cabinet in our apartment, she learned that stepping up meant getting out of a sticky situation! 
She still will not allow us to put our hands in the cage for her to climb out on. She just flees runs around the cage bottom. But she will come out, and once she's out she'll sit with us... just as long as we don't try to touch her!
I hope you have had some success with your bird.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Similar to my girl, Emma, who I purchased last November.

She will come out and sit near me. She is comfortable around me, but doesn't want to be touched at all. She will perch on my arm if I am giving out treats, but that's it. She's very independent and stubborn. But, I do love her. She's the one in the back with the orange cheeks. The baby in front is much more friendly.


----------

